# Breakfast



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Had me some boiled eggs. Chicken and quail kind that is. Lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

How was he quail egg? I don't think I've ever had one.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They were good! Taste just like chicken but way healthier.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

YUMMM quail eggs r good


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

What was the broken egg?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

That was the shell from the quail egg. They are button quail so it's not the same color as what a normal quail egg looks like.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Never had Quail eggs. They look good


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They are better for you too. More protein, more nutrients to name a few and no bad cholesterol only good kind.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow surprised!!! I'll have to try one


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks...I looked at the pic and was like "is that a robin egg :0"


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Robo, how long did you boil it for ? Shorter time then a chicken egg? Bite size eggs!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

OliviaE said:


> Thanks...I looked at the pic and was like "is that a robin egg :0"


Weird how its blue'ish on the inside ya. Lol



kaufranc said:


> Robo, how long did you boil it for ? Shorter time then a chicken egg? Bite size eggs!


Was only like 5 mins. Can you imagine trying to make deviled eggs with these. Haha


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Weird how its blue'ish on the inside ya. Lol
> 
> Was only like 5 mins. Can you imagine trying to make deviled eggs with these. Haha


I made us 10 duck eggs today... Pretty good!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

will have to try soe quail eggs, i think they sell them in my local market.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Would like some quail chicks...do they get on with normal size hens or do you have to keep them seperate?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I cant wait to get a bunch of quail eggs from the ones I'm incubating. I want to pickly them


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cescacharl said:


> Would like some quail chicks...do they get on with normal size hens or do you have to keep them seperate?


I have my button quails with my 2 silkies. They get along great. There's allot of people that will tell you different with many many reasons. But I'm just telling you my experience.



Apyl said:


> I cant wait to get a bunch of quail eggs from the ones I'm incubating. I want to pickly them


They grow so fast and will have eggs before you know it. Then you'll have way too many eggs. Lol what day are you on now?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

How many eggs do they lay? Is it comparable to chickens?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been getting one a day since they started laying. My silver one lays one almost the same time each day. Lol I could be like oh it 5pm time to get my egg. Sometimes I catch her laying it too.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Can you spot my quail eggs, within my omelette?

Lol


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Umm.... Lol


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol! Wonder why there healthier do they taste different?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They taste the same to me.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

But in a smaller cuter size  lol


----------

